# Fujitsu Siemens Amilo PA 3553 keine Reaktion



## GhostDD (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mal eine technische Frage zu einem FSC Amilo PA 3553.
Dieses NB habe ich von einem Freund bekommen und er sagte es funktioniert nicht mehr.
Da ich nicht so der Knaller bin was die Technik bzw. Hardware betrifft wende ich mich an euch.

Dieses Gerät besitzt besser gesagt besaß eine 2,5 SATA Festplatte.
Diese ist nicht im Gerät verbaut. 

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Wenn ich nun das Ladekabel an das Gerät anschließe ( der AKKU ist im Gerät ) müßte dann die Stromanzeige am Gerät aufleuchten ( was sie nicht tut ) oder funktioniert das dann nur wenn die Festplatte verbaut ist?

Ich bedanke mich für eure Antworten.

GhostDD


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

An sich sollte jedes Notebook auch ohen Platte starten, dann halt nur bis zum Bios. Ob und was aber dann leuchten müsste, kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Aber mit Akku müsste an sich immer was leuchten, da ja der Akku dann auch geladen wird bzw. falls er voll ist mit einer LED angezeigt wird "fertig geladen".


----------



## Exception (4. Januar 2012)

Bei manchen,  z.b. beim Siemens Celsius geht die Anzeige aus wenn der Akku voll ist. Kannst auch den Akku rausnehmen und nur mit dem Kabel das starten versuchen.  Wenn sich da garnichts tut ist das eher schlecht. Auch mal schauen ob der RAM richtig sitzt und vielleicht mal durchtesten wenns zwei Riegel sind.


----------



## GhostDD (4. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten.

Das NB macht leider garnix. Weder mit noch ohne Akku. Auch das Tauschen des RAM hat leider nix gebracht.
Das Ladegerät habe ich mal getauscht und da passiert auch nix.
Habe die dumme Befürchtung das das Mainboard defekt ist - gibt es eine möglichkeit dies zu testen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

Ja, wenn Du ein Ersatzmainboard auftreiben und einbauen kannst  ansonsten hast Du nur eine Chance, wenn Du nen Bauplan hast und weißt, wo Du evlt. mit einem Meßgerät mal nachprüfen kannst, oder zumindest wo Du nachsehen kannst - wenn an einer bestimmten Stelle was "verkokelt" ist, dann isses natürlich ein schlechtes Zeichen.

Es kann aber auch nur ganz einfach ein Wackelkontakt oder Kabelriss am oder nahe des Stromanschlusses sein.


----------

